# New Zealand extends visa length for independent Chinese visitors



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand is making it easier for Chinese visa holders by extending the length of visitor visas from 12 months to 24 months from the start of next month. The change will apply from 1 May for independent travellers regarded as being a low risk. Multiple entry visitor visas will be routinely granted but the [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand extends visa length for independent Chinese visitors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

